# Fricken bad hunters!!!



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Over the past weekend I witnessed 2 hunters shoot a doe and buck on posted land, off a paved hwy, and take off after both animals were mortally injured. Both animals had to be put down. I am not sure who they were or why they bolted, but I suspect once they noticed us coming down the road they knew they were going to get caught. They had to know they were shooting on posted land......what a joke.

I also found 3 dead deer while walking shelter belts and corn stubble. All three were young bucks, all three looked to be shot with good shots, right around the boiler room. All three were laying on the ground like they expired as they ran.

I realize that deer get injured, and sometimes you loose a deer, but I cannot see how anybody even looked for these deer. Two were in the first row of trees, and the field next to it was bean stubble with very little cover. Ray Charles could have found these deer.

All this combined with the gut piles I saw next to paved hwy's and on approaches...........WTF.....I am not very proud to be a deer hunter right now!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Agreed. Walked a family farm stead that we don't even deer hunt. To close to the buildings etc. We were walking for pheasants found two does all which looked to be shot in the boiler. No blood trails just stone dead. Both were within 80 yards of the road in a little drainage with slough grass. SAD.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I too saw some deer that had the heads cut off and they didnt even take any meat.. one drainage ditch had three deer just thrown off the way no heads and one was half in a garbage bag.... saw another that was at the bottom of a field we usually hunt and also the head was cut off... wierd part was all theese deer were gutted and none of the meat was taken... why... doesnt make sense...............


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

where do you guys hunt?


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

You will always get hunters on posted land - the worst offenders are usually the locals who haven't asked permission but know someone who knows you or used to know you years ago and in their minds will justify it.

I hunt gratis only (Post for Deer Only)- when leaving my hunting site on the farm last week I had a road hunter sitting in the ditch with a doe that had obviously been shot and pulled out of the posted field - I'm sure I would have been told it ran in there and died of a previous wound. I even found a salt lick someone had put on my posted property (don't think someone isn't there the minute I am gone). Posting is a deterant at best.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I watched a guy shoot a pretty nice buck from the window of his pickup . His pickup was out in the middle of a posted stubble field and this was on the day before opener. I drove out and talked to the guy who was kind of nervous , I told him who I was and that I owned the land . He admitted to doing wrong and told me that the deer looked a little smaller now than it did when he looked at it through his scope. I was caught between a rock and a hard spot. If I turn him in is he or friends of his going to return , shoot more deer, machinery or possibly cattle just to get even? or do I make him put his tag on it , and tell him never to come back. ?? I have turn people in before for the same thing and it seems nothing happens to them . Well I told him to put his tag on it and not to come back I know that I will certainly catch some slack over this decision but in the past most of the people I have caught, and turned in , have always returned and gotten even.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

angus it seems you have your share of problems on your land... reading some previous post of yours and it just seems to get worse for you.... unfotunatley there is always bad apples out there and thats the ones everyone hears about but there are those out there that are responible and do follow the rules....I wish you the best and hope it in turn get better for you in the years to come


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Normally deer season is 16 1/2 days of nothing but problems . This year though was the best in a long time . Only 2 instances , that I witnessed, the one mentioned and one just like it. The second one I didn't get to talk to he just shot it and left once the saw us. Like I said , this was a pretty good season as far as troublemakers go, I hope the trend continues :-?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gun hunters..... :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are to kind hearted.Shooting it on posted land out the window is bad enough.But I would have turned him in for shooting it before the season opens.That is defintely poaching in my book.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have found that by confronting them , give'm a little lecture ( not a real harsh one just FIRM) that more than likely I'll never see them again . I think that when they leave they're thinking " wow I got lucky , I'm not doing that again" Report them and more than likely I'll see them again or I'll have vandlism . It's just my location that brings out the worst. Not all hunters are bad, and I'm sure the guy I let go was thinking wow not all landowners are bad.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Angus, sounds like you own land in the 2E section for deer hunting, to be more specific north of Leeds. I can't even begin to tell you how terrible it is to hunt there now a days. I remember when hunting used to be fun up there now it is just so stressful that I just want to stop deer hunting period. I made a goal for myself this year and that was to get my grandpa a wall hanging buck. I scouted all summer long and found one of the biggest deer I have seen in a long time up there. Well, as most may know how it goes, the day of deer season he was no where to be found. However, the last day of season I finally found him. I watched him lay down and kept a close eye on that spot for two hours. We walked out to him and he got up and my grandpa shot him but only in the back leg. Keep in mind that my grandpa is now 76 years young and can't see as good as he once could. Well, as the story goes on it ran over to this other "posted" land where these people where walking without permission. It ran within 50 yards of them and it was really obvious that it was hit. They ended up shooting it. We went over to them to at least see the deer and how big it really was when we witnessed them driving extremely fast out into the CRP, throw the deer in the back, and rip azz out of the field with grass and dirt flying everywhere. We tried catching them but ended up not being able too. I was driving 80mph on gravel for 20 miles when I finally gave up. The closest I got was to make out the license plate but not the numbers on it. It was from the Turtle mountains. I looked for the pickup the rest of the day but didn't see it once. My grandpa told me that he was too old for this stuff and that it was his final deer season. I guess some people just know when to say when.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

TURN THEM IN! Seriously, I have absolutely no respect for people that witness these events and don't make the call.



> Over the past weekend I witnessed 2 hunters shoot a doe and buck on posted land, off a paved hwy, and take off after both animals were mortally injured.


If you witnessed it, make the call!

As for retaliation - you don't need to give your name, you don't need to let them know that it's you calling them in, they never need to know.

Just because you may not have specifics like a license plate number doesn't mean that you shouldn't make the call. Who knows, you may be able to describe the vehicle that someone else has seen doing something wrong and they have the license plate number.

The "well I got off easy so I'm not doing it again" claim is a bunch of bovine excrement. All that does is tell a person where to try it again next time.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Booster I hear ya when you talk about how hunting used to be fun and how it's so stressfullnow. I don't apply for a tag anymore and don't care to even go out . But my daughters and wife like to hunt for a few days and that's great plenty for me. 
Lvn2hnt I used to turn them in but the game warden I know has to be tired of me calling. Also I dought anything will be done to them anyway. Perhaps a small fine or something , hardly worth my call or the headache .


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

That has got to be the worst mentality I've ever heard.



> how hunting used to be fun and how it's so stressfullnow





> I dought anything will be done to them anyway


 How do you know unless you call?

Gee, let's keep enabling those who ruin it for us and others, that sounds like a perfect plan to get back the hunting we "remember". I have often complained about the wardens not doing anything about calls that have been made, but you have to keep making the calls. Case in point - Shyenne Valley Lodge. We have been calling, as were other people, about them for years. Granted, it took years, but something was finally done.

Is it really that much of a inconvenience to your life to dial a 1-800 number? Is it really costing you that much precious time to spend 5 minutes on the phone?

I guess that the natural resources, wildlife and heritage that poachers take away just aren't worth the dime call.

It's one thing to not call something in that may be questionable, like guys shooting a deer on posted land - they may or may not have permission, but:



> Over the past weekend I witnessed 2 hunters shoot a doe and buck on posted land, off a paved hwy, and take off after both animals were mortally injured


that, my friend, is quite obvious of a violation.

Or:


> I watched a guy shoot a pretty nice buck from the window of his pickup . His pickup was out in the middle of a posted stubble field and this was on the day before opener.


IMO, turning the other way is just as bad as the original offense.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> turning the other way is just as bad as the original offense.


BINGO!!

:beer:


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't afford anymore dead cattle or shot up machinery. . I think the game warden in my area is just plain over worked and can't look into every offense. I agree it would be nice to call , and have something done but it never seems to happen and I have found that my way of dealing with these people has turned out better for ME. What ever happened to people being scared of the game warden taking you pickup or gun? You don't hear to much of that talk anymore and I don't know if the warden or judge would take your vehicle over a poached deer.? I don't like the fact of people shoot game out of season, or not of fair chase but I really don't like the retalation of turning them in that hits me in the pocket book. NOW lets get this straight, I'M not against hunting or hunters , there are far more good ones out there than bad ones.

In my previous post I state that " I don't apply for a tag anymore" I should correct myself. I did apply this year ( first in many) for a muzzleloader tag and just happened to get a buck tag . I don't know what I was thinking when I applied , I'm certain I won't go.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

angus> I've never thought that you were against hunters, if this were the case, I belive you would've been far more negative. And, I can understand the fear of retaliation - as we've seen a bit of that as well. Also, it's not the game warden in your area that's overworked, it's the entire state. Finally, I'm not out to bash you, my comments are intended and directed to EVERYONE who just lets things happen and turns a blind eye.

But, I still stand by the fact that it's an annonomous call - and a call taht should be made, regardless.

Just food for thought, what may work out best for you may be causing additional heartache and headache for others when those who get off easy on your land believe that's how it goes everywhere. I've been there....well so and so down the road said that this was okay....or so and so down the road didn't see much harm in it....and so the vicious circle continues.

If you saw someone break in to your neighbor's house and steal their property/belongings would you do nothing? By not making the call about people tresspassing on others property and stealing wildlife and natural resources you are enabling a criminal and just as guilty as that is physically committing the crime.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh no I'm not mad at anyone. I can understand your way of looking at it and I really apprecate you taking the time to think of it from my angle also . It's just that I've lost to much to "illegal hunters" ( sorry for calling them hunters) . I still let people hunt my property and I usually point them in the direction of the deer and so on , no hard feeling towards the "real hunters" what so ever.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Angus....you are to nice.....to be really honest.I'd love to have you as a neighbor,BUT not if I was going on a vacation.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

OH don't worry Ken . A theif . Pow! one shot. I'd really like to try it on a Ford radaitor some time. Sure $hit I'd miss and be in big trouble.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Angus, so have really had someone shoot your cows or machinery? I have heard storys about that, but I never thought people would actually do it. Im not calling you a lier at all, it just hard to beleive taht a person would do such a thing. Where Im from we have only had problems with people cutting fences and chasing the cows out(which sucks come milking time and not having a single cow in the pen and having to round them up) or run our stuff into sloughs, etc.

Its sad that there are a few of these "bad apples" out there, I have seen it done with all sorts of game not only deer. Those poeple make the true hunters look bad. I agree that they should be turned in, but like stated earlier the CO's all over are over worked. I have been looking into this profession and have talked to some CO's. But for most people the first offense is jsut a slap on the wrist. We need to make the fines higher or something.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, I see all sides of this issue. We all hate to see animals go to waste, and for slobs to get nice deer, however. As Angus has stated over and over in his case it is the best thing for him.

My Dad is an insurance adjuster. I just asked him about this issue. He said that about once a month he gets claims of a. Animals killed, B. property ruined. Or C Machinery shot up. He said that if he kept track of how many of these claims were brought on by farmers confronting people it would be in the high 90's. Most of the time it is when there is trutpassing or illegaly taking game.

There are alot of people that like to get even. He has alot of land to protect he can't be there 24 hours a day etc. As for the people that don't have land, I would report in a second. Infact I have called in three people this year. All three got off. Got licence plates and the whole shabang, however the warden was to busy to get over to ticket them. All three were offenses where he must see.

Angus I hear you man! Good to hear it is going better this year. I remember some of your problems in the past.

My .02


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Like I said this year has been the best year in many. If this trend keeps up I'll think about hunting again. This year I witnessed 2 illegally taken deer and had a fence cut , now that's not to bad compaired to what has happened in the past. But all of us landowners need to remember that we can not assume all hunters are assocatied with people like the ones we are all complaining about here. Well I've had enough of the negative about hunting so lets move on to something worth our time. :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Reading through these posts I wonder why most of you even hunt anymore. If its that bad for you, quit hunting. :eyeroll:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

who said the hunting was bad?.... its just disheartining to see an animal like that go to waste...


----------

